# 2 Pandora Apps



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

So we finally received the new Pandora HTML5 app, but I also see a little down the list is the old Pandora App. If I am correct soon the old version will be deleted from the list or are we suppose to compare the two between lag times. Once I signed in with our account all of the playlist appeared. Was a little hard to adapt to new layout but overall seems to be going smooth. Overall like the new change.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't seen the new Pandora UI on my Premieres yet, but both my Roamio Pro and Minis now have both, new and old.

Thread Here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=513439


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

If you are missing the Pandora apps, check to make sure you have the new Netflix HTML5 app and OperaTVStore. It could be your box has not pulled the update. My a connection to Tivo and then I would reboot TiVo from Help-Restart Tivo (3 Thumps Down) and Enter. If you see the category in Music, your good to go if not you need to sent another connection to Tivo. Remember you need to be using the latest update 20.38. This will unsure you are on the most recent update.

IF you do not have 20.38, please let me know your TSN and I will reach you to Margret on Twitter for you. It's possible your box did not get the rollout. By this point, all eligible boxes should have received the final update.


----------



## rblum (Sep 11, 2009)

You have to be using HD menus to see the new Pandora app, at least that was what I discovered. Probably the old app stays for SD menus.....?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

old version is better...


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I also like the old one better ,Plus on the new one i always have to log in which i hate doing everytime i want to listen to music!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jgametest said:


> If you are missing the Pandora apps, check to make sure you have the new Netflix HTML5 app and OperaTVStore. It could be your box has not pulled the update. My a connection to Tivo and then I would reboot TiVo from Help-Restart Tivo (3 Thumps Down) and Enter. If you see the category in Music, your good to go if not you need to sent another connection to Tivo. Remember you need to be using the latest update 20.38. This will unsure you are on the most recent update.
> 
> IF you do not have 20.38, please let me know your TSN and I will reach you to Margret on Twitter for you. It's possible your box did not get the rollout. By this point, all eligible boxes should have received the final update.


I now have no Pandora apps, they removed the old one from Music without adding the new one. Great job once again Tivo, you took away the best app you ever had. I do have the Opera store, TechCrunch and MovieFone.


----------



## mattcreswell (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea mine disappeared as well. Not switching to the HD menu. Contemplating getting rid of both my tivos all together


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm not too happy right now also, I noticed i only have the new pandora app, and not old one anymore. it always ask me if i have a pandora account and when i click on yes it takes me to another screen where i have to log in!!I dont want to log in everytime i want to listen to pandora! I want it to be like my old app where i just go to the app and start listening to music. Well now i have both the old and the new apps,oh well i'll just go with the flow i guess.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

celtic pride said:


> I'm not too happy right now also, I noticed i only have the new pandora app, and not old one anymore. it always ask me if i have a pandora account and when i click on yes it takes me to another screen where i have to log in!!I dont want to log in everytime i want to listen to pandora! I want it to be like my old app where i just go to the app and start listening to music.


One of my units has both Pandora icons. One is invalid and one takes me to a login screen. On the other unit there is only one icon and it only asked for a login the first time I used it. Now it no longer asks for a login (unless you logout).


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

So Pandora has been updated, you do need to authenticate your paid or free account. Then the app will remember your settings, if you had a playlist of stations they will also generate for you as it did for us.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

One downside for those still using an SDTV.

New Pandora and YouTube UIs will not launch if you do not have an HDTV. Video settings must be 720p or greater.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

mattcreswell said:


> Yea mine disappeared as well. Not switching to the HD menu. Contemplating getting rid of both my tivos all together


Got the new app after rebooting my Elite, old one is gone now. And the new one sucks, which is par for the course.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The new Pandora is very slow to start. I never saw a play time bar that counts down and also shows time left as a negative number. But the UI is done by TiVo, not Pandora. I normally use my Blu-ray, but have it on my TV and AVR also. None are as bad as the TiVo.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I lost the old one too.

The new one does not look as good, starts up slower 
and also does not have a screen saver!:down:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shamilian said:


> I lost the old one too.
> 
> The new one does not look as good, starts up slower
> and also does not have a screen saver!:down:


After 10 minutes my TV display turns into moving album cover. It jumps, but not smoothly.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Can't find a single thing better in this new version. Wish I could have the HME version back.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> One downside for those still using an SDTV.
> 
> New Pandora and YouTube UIs will not launch if you do not have an HDTV. Video settings must be 720p or greater.


My wife's Tivo Premiere is on an HDTV and I even had it setup to display HD on the menu. But, something must have reset the box because it was no longer like that yesterday. So, I had to go through the menu and change the settings again. It works fine now, though. It's slow, but so was the old one. Nothing about this box is fast, in fact.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

For the first time Tivo Pandora app ( the new one ) stopped working.
The app stopped with an error message stuck on the screen.

The only way for it to work again was to exit all the way out of the app and start it again.


----------



## rblum (Sep 11, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> Got the new app after rebooting my Elite, old one is gone now. And the new one sucks, which is par for the course.


I have now lost the old one - I won't switch to HD menus, so I've lost the one App I really used a lot.

Very poor customer service, TiVo!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

*shrug* your loss, the HD menus/features are way better than SD other than the speed.


----------



## rblum (Sep 11, 2009)

slowbiscuit said:


> *shrug* your loss, the HD menus/features are way better than SD other than the speed.


You are entitled to your opinion.... The things HD menus offer I am not interested in and as you said the speed is an issue. Giving up speed for no benefit to me is not what I want to do. I can use Netflix from SD menus, so why not Pandora??


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

The new app is definitely worse than the old, they removed the options to add variety to a channel (artist basically) and to say you're tired of a track so it won't play for a month. And now you can't easily skip a track with the skip forward button, have to right arrow and select skip from menu.

I'm so not understanding why newer apps have to suck compared to the stuff that just worked and worked well.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

rblum said:


> I can use Netflix from SD menus, so why not Pandora??


Don't be surprised if they start taking more stuff away from SD, so at some point you'll probably end up switching anyway.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> ...And now you can't easily skip a track with the skip forward button, have to right arrow and select skip from menu. ...


Pushing channel up will skip to the next track.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, that's real intuitive.  Thanks.


----------



## dankruse (Apr 27, 2005)

New app is not working for me. Audio only plays for very first track and then it is silent, though the UI thinks it is still playing. This sucks. I want the old app back.


----------



## jamc379 (Jan 16, 2003)

First off the new app is slow. Very slow. Why the downgrade?
Now we have to bounce around the screen with the select tool on the remote instead of using the actual buttons on the remote like before.
And, it's ugly. a grey screen? The layout and look kind of remind me of the music channels that come with the cable service.


----------



## samato (Mar 10, 2005)

What an incredible step backward, I can only assume this was a cost saving decision because it was Flash and probably had to be licensed. The UI looks like something a fifth grader designed. Tivo should be ashamed.


----------



## Contentt (Aug 12, 2004)

I was hoping Tivo would have fixed the new Pandora app but still not working. I like others get no audio after the first song, and it usually doesn't work for the full first song. Anyone know if they are planning to fix the Pandora app?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Contentt said:


> I was hoping Tivo would have fixed the new Pandora app but still not working. I like others get no audio after the first song, and it usually doesn't work for the full first song. Anyone know if they are planning to fix the Pandora app?


Perhaps the TiVo help forum has a list of users needing Pandora help?

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/focusedsearch/go?focusedSearchID=10401312

Works fine for me, but it's not pretty for the first 15 minutes.


----------

